# What is the place of the Red Man Amerindian in the Tartarian Narrative?



## mifletzet (Sep 14, 2020)

Where did the Red Man come from and how?

Is he of Hamitic, Japhetic or Semitic origin?

He seems quite primitive?

How did he get along with the Tartarians?

Presumably if the British had won the War of Independence and the 1812 War, there would be many more Red Men alive today!

​


> Note: This OP was recovered from the Wayback Archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2019-10-30 17:37:07Reaction Score: 2


Lemuria. But no way to PROVE...


----------



## wild heretic (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: wild hereticDate: 2019-10-30 20:49:23Reaction Score: 2




Mifletz said:


> Where did the Red Man come from and how?
> 
> Is he of Hamitic, Japhetic or Semitic origin.
> 
> ...


What does the red man say? That would be my first port of call.


----------



## mifletzet (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MifletzDate: 2019-10-31 00:13:28Reaction Score: 0


Is the text of the 1804-06 Lewis & Clark expedition now in our possession unexpurgated? 

Is there anything anomalous in it about their account of the Amerindians?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2019-10-31 01:04:15Reaction Score: 1


Hell no

Used to put Indian heads on our money, now it's all the obfuscation. Saw that a$$ Clark on a quarter in my pocket the other day...

Maybe our version of Gypsies or wandering Jews...


----------



## JWW427 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: JWW427Date: 2019-10-31 01:50:13Reaction Score: 3


I agree with Starmonkey. Lemuria.
The Hopi legends tell of vast underground tunnels the the Lemurians used to make it to the Grand Canyon about a 100,000 years ago after the catastrophe of Lemuria in the Pacific.
Genetics reveal that American Indians are indeed related to Pacific Islanders.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2019-10-31 04:07:23Reaction Score: 1


Yep. They're some of the oldest peeps around. Must be why they have more respect for their MOTHER.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ApollyonDate: 2019-11-01 17:43:51Reaction Score: 3




Starmonkey said:


> Yep. They're some of the oldest peeps around. Must be why they have more respect for their MOTHER.


you know the stereotypical nature loving indian was an italian guy right?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2019-11-01 17:49:08Reaction Score: 0


Gyptians


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ApollyonDate: 2019-11-01 17:53:03Reaction Score: 2


if 90 pecent of asians are lactose intolerant and 80 percent of native americans are lactose intolerant. What did they feed their babies before baby formula?


----------



## anotherlayer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: anotherlayerDate: 2019-11-01 17:53:22Reaction Score: 1




Starmonkey said:


> Gyptians


That makes those from Ancient Egypt as "Regyptians"


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2019-11-01 18:50:38Reaction Score: 0


His Dark Materials version, "Gyptians". I'd never connected with gypsies before.
Guess that makes us in the new box society, "Degyptians".


----------



## Onthebit (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: OnthebitDate: 2019-11-01 20:31:33Reaction Score: 2




Apollyon said:


> if 90 pecent of asians are lactose intolerant and 80 percent of native americans are lactose intolerant. What did they feed their babies before baby formula?


good question.  I suspect it may have to do with changes in the proteins caused by heat treatment....people with intolerance usually are fine with raw form.


----------



## wild heretic (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: wild hereticDate: 2019-11-01 20:54:19Reaction Score: 5




Apollyon said:


> if 90 pecent of asians are lactose intolerant and 80 percent of native americans are lactose intolerant. What did they feed their babies before baby formula?


Lactating tities?


----------



## Wildfire2000 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WildFire2000Date: 2019-11-01 20:58:52Reaction Score: 6




Apollyon said:


> if 90 pecent of asians are lactose intolerant and 80 percent of native americans are lactose intolerant. What did they feed their babies before baby formula?


Most babies are fine until around 2 or 3, and then, if you stop drinking any type of milk, you'll become lactose intolerant because your body stops producing the enzymes necessary to process lactose. I'm pretty sure that all of us would be lactose intolerant if we weren't introduced to milk from another source after we stopped nursing.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: JapodDate: 2019-11-01 23:19:08Reaction Score: 1




Apollyon said:


> if 90 pecent of asians are lactose intolerant and 80 percent of native americans are lactose intolerant. What did they feed their babies before baby formula?


Breastmilk


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ApollyonDate: 2019-11-01 23:28:10Reaction Score: 0




Japod said:


> Breastmilk


Full of lactose


----------



## Wildfire2000 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WildFire2000Date: 2019-11-02 03:54:39Reaction Score: 3




Apollyon said:


> Full of lactose


See my above comment please.

All babies can process lactose until approximately around age 5 or 6. At that point, our body stops producing it unless we continue to drink milk from other sources, which then generally forces our bodies to produce the enzyme necessary to properly digest lactose. 

So, basically, probably diet, unless the statistics regarding the population demographics you mentioned take that into account already.


----------



## BStankman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BStankmanDate: 2019-11-02 09:56:30Reaction Score: 11




Starmonkey said:


> Used to put Indian heads on our money, now it's all the obfuscation.
> Maybe our version of Gypsies or wandering Jews...


I dont think you are too far off.  Have you ever seen depression era hobo nickels?



Early accounts attest the American tartars have many Hebrew words.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2019-11-02 12:33:16Reaction Score: 0


Nice. Used to be royalty or heads of state. Now it's a damn Soup Kitchen.



Is that Big Mike and the Boys on them nickles?...


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: JLMetroDate: 2019-11-02 20:43:34Reaction Score: 1




Mifletz said:


> Where did the Red Man come from and how?
> 
> Is he of Hamitic, Japhetic or Semitic origin?
> 
> ...


This Black man would have us believe that the early Americans were Black. The Indians we are left with conspired to destroy them. He also has an interesting take on slavery. If Blacks were aboriginals then someone came in and stole their shit. Some kinda business agreement to stay in their homes? 

Here is a taste


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: PalaiolagashDate: 2019-11-03 23:15:52Reaction Score: 1




Starmonkey said:


> Used to put Indian heads on our money, now it's all the obfuscation. Saw that a$$ Clark on a quarter in my pocket the other day...


Look at the hair of the girl on the "indian head" penny, that is a white girl. Given how the british depiction of columbia transformed from a classical native to a white version right around the civil war (within a handful of years of the depiction on the penny changing) I would say if anything it seemed more to be claiming the headdress of the natives... though the native on the nickel seems less strange to me.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2019-12-17 19:36:03Reaction Score: 2




Mifletz said:


> Where did the Red Man come from and how?
> 
> Is he of Hamitic, Japhetic or Semitic origin?
> 
> ...


I posted elsewhere on this site about evidence showing that Africa was once joined to the southeast coast of North America so it's entirely possible, probable even, that black people were in the Americans for a much longer history than is recorded. 


JWW427 said:


> I agree with Starmonkey. Lemuria.
> The Hopi legends tell of vast underground tunnels the the Lemurians used to make it to the Grand Canyon about a 100,000 years ago after the catastrophe of Lemuria in the Pacific.
> Genetics reveal that American Indians are indeed related to Pacific Islanders.


The Cherokee have the same legends only they landed in Kentucky led by "the little people". Whether those little people were the same as the little people mentioned in Hawaiian and Polynesian legends (whose name I don't recall) I couldn't say. Not sure the Cherokee know. I've also read many conflicting reports on native American genetics. One report (within the past year) said they were not genetically related to any known races but we're entirely unique in the human genome. Extinct race, maybe,  with only native Americans remaining? Supposedly, the ainu were the earliest inhabitants of North America and the Indians either wiped them out or interbred with them.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ZenAtmanDate: 2020-01-23 20:58:23Reaction Score: 1




WildFire2000 said:


> See my above comment please.
> 
> All babies can process lactose until approximately around age 5 or 6. At that point, our body stops producing it unless we continue to drink milk from other sources, which then generally forces our bodies to produce the enzyme necessary to properly digest lactose.
> 
> So, basically, probably diet, unless the statistics regarding the population demographics you mentioned take that into account already.


Lactose in Milk is processed by a living enzyme lactase that is ALREADY in the milk.  Pastuerization kills the enzyme.... So people that consume yogurt or other probiotics specific for breaking down milk fats... Lactobacillus won't have a problem processing milk.   Mother's milk or Cows milk or whatever.... As long as it isnt cooked/pastuerized it still will break the milk, so guys question about 90 % of natives not being able to process milk isnt correct.  It's like thinking babies really can ingest infamile properly without enzymes attached.   Cheers


----------



## Mabzynn (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MabzynnDate: 2020-03-09 11:15:43Reaction Score: 1




BStankman said:


> I dont think you are too far off.  Have you ever seen depression era hobo nickels?
> 
> View attachment 33382
> 
> ...


*A History of the Gipsies: with Specimens of the Gipsy Language - 1878*


SOURCE


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Red BirdDate: 2020-03-09 14:41:34Reaction Score: 0


There are/were many different nationalities of native American/Indians of course. Some seem to have great civilizations down to pretty awful. Just like everyone else.
the timing in huge immigration of Europeans is interesting because it seemed to be at a low point in the overall population of natives- esp in the Midwest (Mounds, big cities).  What happened then?  Lucky invasion timing?

Could it have something to do with ice age, then post ice age flooding (NW coast under water, Great Lakes, high plains underwater). All this happening here, last on the world scene and not as long ago as reported, of course. Caused internal movement, wars, starvation, etc.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ShemTovDate: 2020-03-09 14:41:56Reaction Score: 2


since cherokees were mentioned it might be noted the very very high incidence of male haplogroup R1b they and other regional natives contain. of course the white folks like to say its because the white men took ALL of the women [apparently the hairy french "runners of the woods" were irrestable with their fine canoes and beads].

reality is that chalcolithic europe was transplanted after it had a huge catastrophe. 

all one need do is look at the first western [north and south america] ceramics [pots, figurines etc], architecture [ring cities like watson brake and poverty point] and tools [including copper].

like this pic maybe shem came from the west and japheth came from the east.  they may have surprised each other when they met at the great lakes.



peace


----------



## Trouvare (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: TrouvareDate: 2020-03-09 19:30:23Reaction Score: 0


I've seen some videos where Chief Joseph Riverwind and Dr. Stephen Pigeon (_Cepher Publishing Group_) make strong connections between the 12 tribes and those who we've been told to call Native Americans; and also Europe...

Can't provide the sauce, right now.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MazakutemaniDate: 2020-04-25 07:32:50Reaction Score: 2


From canada to south america, the entire land mass was unknown to the rest of the world for a very long time because there was border patrol along the entire border. The world history youre all familiar with which would be the story of jerusalem or christianity being the beginning and some lost tribes are out there somewhere or egyptians or tartarians built everything all existed outside of the american continents. After some catacalysmic event took place long ago people went underground for a long time until it was safe to come out. However long ago that was we may never know. What is known among us native americans is our ancestors crawled out of those underground caves into a new world we havent seen before after being underground for many generations so however long we lived here before going underground is another matter. So for thousands or tens of thousands of years this has been our home. People from the rest of the world came to america escaping some kind of hardship im their world so they got a fresh start. One Aztec king made his way to the silver and gold mines of the great lakes. Julius caesar sent people out to explore the world, some never returned and found a new world. Vikings and "Phoenicians" eventually found the country and made it their home as well. African, Welsh, Scandinavian and Chinese people came and found black, white and asian natives living here already. 

In reference to "tartaria" i came across theories pointing to tartarians being giants, blacks, mongolian, roman, native americans, or some extinct race unknown. However the 1800s americans seemed to think romans built them before they decided to tell the world they built them.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2020-04-25 16:19:25Reaction Score: 1




Mazakutemani said:


> From canada to south america, the entire land mass was unknown to the rest of the world for a very long time because there was border patrol along the entire border. The world history youre all familiar with which would be the story of jerusalem or christianity being the beginning and some lost tribes are out there somewhere or egyptians or tartarians built everything all existed outside of the american continents. After some catacalysmic event took place long ago people went underground for a long time until it was safe to come out. However long ago that was we may never know. What is known among us native americans is our ancestors crawled out of those underground caves into a new world we havent seen before after being underground for many generations so however long we lived here before going underground is another matter. So for thousands or tens of thousands of years this has been our home. People from the rest of the world came to america escaping some kind of hardship im their world so they got a fresh start. One Aztec king made his way to the silver and gold mines of the great lakes. Julius caesar sent people out to explore the world, some never returned and found a new world. Vikings and "Phoenicians" eventually found the country and made it their home as well. African, Welsh, Scandinavian and Chinese people came and found black, white and asian natives living here already.
> 
> In reference to "tartaria" i came across theories pointing to tartarians being giants, blacks, mongolian, roman, native americans, or some extinct race unknown. However the 1800s americans seemed to think romans built them before they decided to tell the world they built them.


Opinions are fine things. Everyone has them but if you want anyone else to share your opinion, it's helpful to explain how you arrived at it.


----------



## wild heretic (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: wild hereticDate: 2020-04-25 22:11:33Reaction Score: 1




Mazakutemani said:


> From canada to south america, the entire land mass was unknown to the rest of the world for a very long time because there was border patrol along the entire border. The world history youre all familiar with which would be the story of jerusalem or christianity being the beginning and some lost tribes are out there somewhere or egyptians or tartarians built everything all existed outside of the american continents. After some catacalysmic event took place long ago people went underground for a long time until it was safe to come out. However long ago that was we may never know. What is known among us native americans is our ancestors crawled out of those underground caves into a new world we havent seen before after being underground for many generations so however long we lived here before going underground is another matter. So for thousands or tens of thousands of years this has been our home. People from the rest of the world came to america escaping some kind of hardship im their world so they got a fresh start. One Aztec king made his way to the silver and gold mines of the great lakes. Julius caesar sent people out to explore the world, some never returned and found a new world. Vikings and "Phoenicians" eventually found the country and made it their home as well. African, Welsh, Scandinavian and Chinese people came and found black, white and asian natives living here already.
> 
> In reference to "tartaria" i came across theories pointing to tartarians being giants, blacks, mongolian, roman, native americans, or some extinct race unknown. However the 1800s americans seemed to think romans built them before they decided to tell the world they built them.


I agree with the cave stories as ive read a few of those. The rest less so. Imo, it isnt thousands or tens of thousands of years ago but around the time of columbus when the pacific ocean was formed and asia broke off to create america. There is a thread on this forum somewhere. Its quite profound what is written in the old books sometimes.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MazakutemaniDate: 2020-04-30 14:00:07Reaction Score: 8




whitewave said:


> Opinions are fine things. Everyone has them but if you want anyone else to share your opinion, it's helpful to explain how you arrived at it.


My bad i misread something and take back my comment.
The History of Louisiana, Or of the Western Parts of Virginia and Carolina

In his book "A History of Louisiana or of the western parts of virginia and carolina

Antoine-Simon_Le_Page_du_Pratz writes of his encounter with Moncacht-ap and asks about the history of america. Moncacht-ape gives him his own account of the history.









Based on Crimean Tatar history and the maps with tartaria, and images of said Tartars, is it possible these people could be the people in the middle east area that our govt keeps telling us are "terrorists or radical muslims?" Since were talking 1800s- now, and the fact the war on "tartaria" seems to continue into the 1900s, is it possible the last tartars have been bombarded by russia and america first in the 1800s under christian manifest destiny in america and the crimean war in russia both around same time? 

Heres an old old native american story or legend/prophecy passed down through the years. The miq-maaq people in nova scotia were the first to encounter any kind of explorers by supposed vikings in the 1000s.

The miq-maaq used to create totem poles for story telling and record keeping. They created a totem pole depicting a 2 headed thunderbird with a star in one claw and a crescent moon in the other because the prophecy was their apocalypse was upon them by a 2 headed thunderbird that will shake the earth and destroy it with a star. 

The miq-maaq symbol of their tribe is a cross with a star in one corner and a crescent moon in the other. Their conquerers found the totem pole and thought it was a cool decoration and a symbol of importance to the tribe so they took the totem pole and put it on display for the new world to see. 

But they didnt know it wasnt a decoration or some religious symbol. It was a prophecy of the 2 heads working together, there was actually a pact between the religions too. If hou look it up.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-04-30 16:07:35Reaction Score: 6


That label, "Tartarian" is mis-applied to the world. They did not build all those buildings.
All thanks to one enthusiastic girl on YT that mixed up some things and threw them all in one basket. It's like the Atlantis craze. Everybody wanted to label this or that as Atlantis, just to fit THEIR narrative.
It's a wild and wooly world and humans and their relations have been up to lots of craziness for a long time.
Shouldn't jump to conclusions, though. Unless they're looser in definition.


----------



## wild heretic (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: wild hereticDate: 2020-05-01 16:01:55Reaction Score: 1




JLMetro said:


> This Black man would have us believe that the early Americans were Black. The Indians we are left with conspired to destroy them. He also has an interesting take on slavery. If Blacks were aboriginals then someone came in and stole their shit. Some kinda business agreement to stay in their homes?
> 
> Here is a taste



Those men with woolly hair at the title caption of the video don't look black however. They have mostly Caucasian features. They look very weather beaten and have very small eyes. Interestingly, the Asian Tartars were said to have very small inset eyes also.

With the exception of the guy holding the sword, if you cut their hair, scrubbed them up and put them in modern clothes I would mistake them for white Americans who like to sunbathe too much.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MazakutemaniDate: 2020-05-19 21:53:23Reaction Score: 3



Millionaires of Duluth continue to get rich

Memoirs of Explorations in the Basin of the Mississippi: Kathio

This book explains the sioux people lived in towns at least 40 towns in minnesota and wisconsin. TOWNS!! Their capital was DULUTH. He says at the very end, before we go forward and a lot of you become millionaires, there is important history here were destroying. 

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjAMegQIEBAB&usg=AOvVaw0gdnvzQ6wRhgnZ7hIgUXXy

The book the touch of civilization explains the tartars and sioux were similar people that experienced similar destructions. 

d/KarimullinPrototurks1En.htm

Again we see the connection through language. Both "Tartarians" and Sioux shared a common language that was spoken 20,000 years ago, before "deluge"

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjARegQICBAB&usg=AOvVaw1yTYXpUmfFLzkmvcEs7JiA

Siouan tribes of the east. Virginia, carolinas, florida, georgia, mississippi. Siouan tribes had confederations and spoke an older dialect and thus the mayans and western mississippi sioux both came from here. 

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjALegQICBAB&usg=AOvVaw0seRB0Ju75eGaDTiQKsGVZ

Im a descendant of the people who's history was erased. I personally dont care if some people wanted to get rich overnight but to erase my peoples history, steal the children, kill the parents and convince the world we were nothing but beggars and thieves after they stole everything from us and continue to get rich, im angry. Wouldnt any of you be angry if you found out your history is a lie and you were much more than you thinj you are. 

The phony sioux wars thats told did not happen the way they say it did. The army surrendered, then the army surrendered again because they couldnt find any more scouts and their army numbers were too depleted so they offered a truce. Then after peace was established they asked the warriors to go into battle with them but they ambushed them instead. 

If you look into the history of all the written wars you will find a similar story, a fake war designed to draw minorities in or survivors of the "old world" and ambush them.


----------



## Felix Noille (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FelixnoilleDate: 2020-05-20 09:33:56Reaction Score: 3




Mazakutemani said:


> Wouldnt any of you be angry if you found out your history is a lie and you were much more than you thinj you are.


Indeed. We have *all *been lied to regarding our history and we are *all *much more than we think we are.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MazakutemaniDate: 2020-05-22 07:43:04Reaction Score: 2














Even stole the Dakota/ Sioux flag, stars and stripes.


----------



## Maxresde (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: maxresdeDate: 2020-05-23 00:40:25Reaction Score: 0


Is this real? I have never heard of something like that. Wish Samuel Poe was still on youtube, he would probably know.

I wonder if someone could make a real flag like this.








Mazakutemani said:


> View attachment 46364
> 
> View attachment 46365
> 
> ...


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BantaDate: 2020-05-25 17:06:28Reaction Score: 1




Mazakutemani said:


> Even stole the Dakota/ Sioux flag, stars and stripes


It's like the Articles of Confederation/Constitution "borrowing" heavily from the Iroquois Confederation. Cynically using symbols and terminology of the native population in an attempt to get as many on board with the new system as possible. It was all literally a public relations campaign, attempting to assure the masses that even though they're under new management, it's the same great service you've come to expect! The post-hoc rewriting of history is then almost incidental to the original intent and also inevitable.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Heartfire25Date: 2020-07-09 10:47:37Reaction Score: 0




BStankman said:


> I dont think you are too far off.  Have you ever seen depression era hobo nickels?
> 
> View attachment 33382
> 
> ...


What book is this from??


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: UnkindledDate: 2020-07-20 19:47:58Reaction Score: 1


I am of the opinion that the Natives are remnants of one of the many races that belonged to the Tartarian Empire. When mentioning or researching Tartary, the issue of Giants always arises, which seems to coincide well with the origin story of my home city, Mobile. Originally, Mobile was known as Mauvile, a word still used by businesses in the area. Beyond just the name, in the 16th century, when De Soto first came here along with the rest of the Spanish, Mauvile was ran by a Chieftain known as Tuzcalosa, or Tuscaloosa, depending on who you ask. History says that Chief Tuzcalosa was so tall that even riding on the largest war horse the Spanish could provide, his feet still dragged the Earth. Poor horse, that man must have been HUGE! This same Mauvile/Mobile is home to a star fort known as Fort Conde, later known as Fort Charlotte after Mobile was taken over by the English.


----------

